# Unknown language (Pentacle of Solomon)



## Nyze

Hello everyone!
Some time ago i found a small medalion of copper i think (I'm not really sure). On main side's center there is David star (six-angle hexagram) and it have a lot of words around it. At the corners there are 4 five-angled stars. I don't know what it could mean besides SSRS and Satanism (i hope that's not true meaning of it). On other side there is something. Something that looks little bit like a cross, I don't know really what it is. Because of David star i thought that words must be in hebrew, but man who knows Hebrew told me, that letters looks more like greek and it's definatly not hebrew. Then when i wrote to Greek language expert, he told me that letters can be greek, but words are not in greek. So now I'm very confused. After couple hours in the internet i found out that it some letters looks familiar to "Glagotic alphabet" "Cyrilic alphabet" and maybe couple to "Georgian alphabet". I would aprepriate any information about word meanings, language, symbols or medalion by itself. 
The photos of it is there:

 (front side with David Star)
 (other side with.. Something..)
P.S. Sorry for my all gramma mistakes. English is not my native language..
P.P.S. And also sorry if i put post in wrong forums section. I'm new in this forum and that place looked most suitable for my question.


----------



## origumi

The front is the "Pentacle of Solomon", used for black magic. The specific shape you have follows Pietro d'Abano's _Heptameron_. Contains names of God / divinities / angels / forces or whatever, among them (readable in your photo) - Emmanuel, Tetragrammaton, Eloym. The alphabet looks Latin. Some words arrive from Hebrew - maybe because borrowed from Cabbalistic terminology.

You can start here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentacle,
http://www.esotericarchives.com/solomon/heptamer.htm
http://www.sacred-texts.com/grim/bcm/bcm70.htm


----------



## bearded

Hello
The alphabet seems to be (Ancient) Greek to me.  In particular, in the center of the David Star I think I see ''Xp..'' which in Greek letters could be an abbreviation of ''Christòs'' (Christ).


----------



## origumi

bearded man said:


> In particular, in the center of the David Star I think I see ''Xp..'' which in Greek letters could be an abbreviation of ''Christòs'' (Christ).


Maybe. The rest is clearly Latin letters, see the drawing: 



http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/pentacle


----------



## Nyze

origumi said:


> The front is the "Pentacle of Solomon", used for black magic.


So that is bad, right? I mean if this medalion is somehow related with black magic, maybe i should get rid of it..


bearded man said:


> in the center of the David Star I think I see ''Xp..'' which in Greek letters could be an abbreviation of ''Christòs'' (Christ).


Yes. And there is not only XP. There is t.Xpūs (above "u" there are ~ symbol, not -).
The bigger photo, where t.Xpus is seen: "i.imgur.com/BhfYKPt.jpg" . And there are also some sort of symbols around star of david as well as crosses on the corners.

P.S. Thank you for your answers. Now at least i know what to search for and i can look through all the links you gave.

So i found out, that it's some sort of magical medallion related to spirits summoning. I read some pages and i don't really know, if it's used to summon spirits, or it's used to protect from summoned spirits. There are many different names for it, but in every there are "Solomon" mentioned. That name looks familiar for me, but i don't remember where. He was some sort of king of some nation maybe? And that words and symbols.. In some pages they are called "Grand Pentacle De Solomon" and the other side, "The Veritable Clavicles Of Solomon" (On this side alphabet is definatly not latin..)

I want to thank origumi for all information he gave me. His information was something i were looking to. Thank you very much!

 I searched a lot about that medallion. There is no specific meanings of the front side. Very frustrating information :/ But the other side.. I found out that for real it's called "Mystical Seal Of Solomon". And medallion with that symbolistic is used to "control the 44 seals. the secret on the tree of life. the name of the serpent on the tree." After reading that sentence i understood, that i'm very bad at english. Because i don't even imagine what that means  First idea that came to my head was seal. That animal living in oceans. But i bet that meaning of this "seals" is different. I found a lot of information already, but if anyone knows the usage of this medallion, please tell me.

P.S. If you don't want to write something you know in comments, then please write to me through skype "mmantux". Thank you very much.


----------



## Polyvius

Nyze said:


> Yes. And there is not only XP. There is t.Xpūs (above "u" there are ~ symbol, not -).


I can read  "Χρω" with the accent ~ (_perispomene_) in the center of the star. This is a contraction of the word ΧΡΙΣΤΩ (dative, "to Christus").
The "David star" is also used in christianism. 
I can also read "Emmanuel" and "Tetragrammaton" in latin.


----------



## Nyze

Polyvius said:


> I can also read "Emmanuel" and "Tetragrammaton" in latin.


Yeah. There are words:
Jehova, Emmanuel, Jelah, Tetragrammaton, Anasbona, Erigion, Messiah, Arpheton, Agla, Eloyn, Adonay, Jessemon.
I found some of the words meanings:
Tetragrammaton - YHWH, God in Judaism
Jehovah - another name of YHWH (God in Judaism)
Adonay - "My Lord"
Emmanuel - "God Is With Us" (in Hebrew)
Messiah - "Anointed" (Hebrew)
AGLA - Atah Gibor Le-Olam Adonai ("You, O Lord, Are Mighty For Ever")
Jelah - "Gift From God" (Also city in Bosnia and Hercogowina)
Eloyn - "Most High" (Talking about God)
I don't know meanings of Anasbona, Erigion, Arpheton and Jessemon.
All meanings are from another posts in this topic (Thanks to them) or from google searching


----------



## therorox

Hi, the star of David in you photograph is from the spiritual meditation, look this:"El Sello de Salomón | Sendero Espiritual"the idiom is spanish, sorry


----------

